# 90's and central air not working....



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

roger all that. i will have an a/c guy come and check it out for low refrigerant. i will also get a dehumidifier and put it near the furnace area.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

If everything is sized properly, and installed properly, the unit should never freeze up. If it does freeze, then there could be a clogged air filter or coil, low freon, or improperly sized furnace or ductwork.

How old is your furnace and how old is your A/C, that's the first step. If your not getting enough air flow you might try cleaning the blades on the fan. They get built up just like any other part and can cause lower air flow. Also, if your using a low quality filter, that will allow dirt to bypass and collect in the A coil causing a restriction.

If you do need freon, and there is a leak, then you need to find the leak and get it fixed. Just pumping freon in the system is a temporary and costly band aid fix. You'd just end up repeating the cycle next year.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I had 1 of the 2 fuses on the outside disconnect go bad last year..........
Best to have a spare around.
You cant tell by looking at them either.
Let us know!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i get relatively cold air out of my vents and with some volume (though possibly it could be colder and maybe more volume). I'm going to call up a HVAC company tomorrow and have a guy come out, inspect for leaks, check the refrigerant, and ask about the blower unit. also, anyone have any experience with whole house dehumidifiers?


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a Question, we have a outside unit ( trac) its about 7 years old, but was hardly used for the first 2 years.
At how many Years do you *fill* these things? and anyone have a idea whats the going price for it now?

She runs fine and cools, but just wondering........ maybe should have it done?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i don't know if theres a standard "refill" maintenance type recommendation. It should be a closed system so if there is no leaks, you don't need to add any (to the best of my knowledge).

Anyways, good news is my home warranty is covering the repair (whatever it may be, i'm suspecting i have a leak of freon somewhere and that caused all this). so whatever it is, it will be fixed (hopefully even by the first service call).

After i found out how much they wanted (88 for the first 1/2 hour normal, 132 for the first 1/2 hour OT) I am very much glad I got this home warranty when I bought the house!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Firecracker said:


> I have a Question, we have a outside unit ( trac) its about 7 years old, but was hardly used for the first 2 years.
> At how many Years do you *fill* these things? and anyone have a idea whats the going price for it now?
> 
> She runs fine and cools, but just wondering........ maybe should have it done?


Nope no refill schedule.Its a closed loop system. As long as it was filled correctly the first time you are good. If there is a leak that needs to be fixed before you re-charge or it is a waste of money.

J-


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

aAa, well thank you, we have no problem so far


----------

